# Am I taking advantage of my neighbor who makes hay for me?



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Doesn't sound like you're taking advantage of him at all. From what I read, you grown the hay and he cuts and bales it then gets to take half? No way are you taking advantage of him. Hay is expensive these days, I'm sure he gets a great deal if he sells it.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Nope. It's a fair deal.

You are doing the upkeep, paying for the land, taxes, insurance. His equipment costs, labor, and maintenance costs are the same if not less for the hay. He wouldn't do it if he was losing money.

We do it all the time, cutting about 1,000 acres. Figure in gas prices, market, quality, weather, etc.. It averages out bad/good years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You could take to him to dinner or have him over for dinner since he does your driveway for you.


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

I used to do custom hay and got half for doing it for good hay. Would get higher percentage for poor hay or just charge custom rate charges for each operation for poor hay. Sounds fair to me especially if he is renting land from you at a good price. I always try to do what I can for my landlords to keep them happy. 

E=wguisbert54;4571218]I have three 3 acre paddocks that are completely optimized as per the Penn State Extension service for nutrients and fertilization. It is all grass made up of endophyte free tall fescue, orchard grass, perennial rye, and Kentucky Blue. Also weed free, as I apply herbicide.
In the spring I keep the horses off two of the paddocks and have my neighbor make hay for me. We get about 35 4X4 round bales. I get half, he gets half.
All I am interested in is the 15-20 round bales I get. My main concern is that I am not taking advantage of him! He has no trouble selling the hay as there is a large Amish population locally. I have no idea what hay costs, as I have not priced it!
I will also add he is leasing 70 acres from me at below market rates, and when it snows he runs his snowplow truck up my quarter mile driveway! I just want to be certain I am not taking advantage of him![/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you happy? Is he happy? If the answers yes then your a-ok. It could be the fairest arrangement in the world but some people still wouldn't be happy. And visa versa of course!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Where I live the standard was 1/3 for owner. He's the one who has the expenses to maintain a good hay crop. In your case it seems the fellow is happy with the arrangement or I'm sure he'd have approached you to rework the arrangement.


----------

